# Supervisor VS. Moderator



## mcjones92 (Sep 17, 2008)

What separates them on this forum? What power does one have over the other?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 17, 2008)

Think of the forum in terms of a company. The Admins are the "owners" (not necessarily literally, of course), the Supers are the managers, the Globes are employees, and the Mods are sort of the interns; they have responsibilities but it's all preparation for more.

In terms of Supervisory abilities we have the ability to ban, make forum-wide decisions, among other things. Plus everything the Globes and Mods can do. Oh, and this topic has been moved to the "Site discussions, suggestions & forum help" forum.


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2008)

Supervisors can move topics to the correct forum


----------



## mcjones92 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, cool. I was just wondering that for awhile. Thanks for clearing it up!

EDIT: They did move it too


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Supervisors VS. Moderators?!

Lemme at 'em, lemme at 'em!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 17, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> Ok, cool. I was just wondering that for awhile. Thanks for clearing it up!
> No problem.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Snagglepuss.


----------



## mcjones92 (Sep 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Supervisors VS. Moderators?!
> 
> Lemme at 'em, lemme at 'em!



FIGHT!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe we can do a staff battle tournament. See who comes out on top.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 18, 2008)

I would probably win.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 18, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Supervisors VS. Moderators?!
> 
> Lemme at 'em, lemme at 'em!



C'mon JPH, lets show this "Ace" bloke what we're made of!


----------

